# Hypo eclipse het Raptor



## Lost? (Oct 19, 2007)

Quick question.....trying to work out who to pair with my female hypo eclipse het raptor.
When i input her into the genetics calculator do i put her in as hypo eclipse het tremper?

Male wise my 3 best options are....
supersnow eclipse
supersnow enigma eclipse het tremper
mack raptor

Opinions please folks??


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Lost? said:


> Quick question.....trying to work out who to pair with my female hypo eclipse het raptor.
> When i input her into the genetics calculator do i put her in as hypo eclipse het tremper?
> 
> Male wise my 3 best options are....
> ...


If you could get a supersnow eclipse male that would be a great pairing IMO.. Mack eclipse and Raptor's all the way. Mind you - good luck finding one !!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Mack Raptor would be OK too. Oh and in the 'calculator', yes put in hypo/eclipse het Tremper. 'Officially' (ie in some peoples minds....:whistling2 there's no such thing as het Raptor, it should be het eclipse/tremper.
Anything of 'Raptor' lineage will also throw up random rev stripe patterning etc...but that's all random.
:2thumb:


----------



## Lost? (Oct 19, 2007)

I've got one, the 3 males listed are mine


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Spawny git !
:lol2:

Well go with the SS Enigma Eclipse then and fill your boots !

And send me some pics !


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

*[1C]*Eclipse super snow enigma HET Talbino X *[1C]*Eclipse hypo HET Talbino = .

Eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
Talbino eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow.
Eclipse snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
Talbino eclipse snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
Eclipse snow hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
Talbino eclipse snow hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
Eclipse snow striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
Talbino eclipse snow striped SPLIT Super snow.
Eclipse snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
Talbino eclipse snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
Eclipse snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
Talbino eclipse snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow hypo SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow hypo aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow hypo hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow hypo striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow hypo reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow hypo patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow enigma striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow enigma striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
*==========*
*[2C]*Eclipse super snow enigma HET Talbino X *[1C]*Eclipse hypo HET Talbino = .

*[1C]*Eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow enigma striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow enigma striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
*==========*
*[1C]*Eclipse super snow enigma HET Talbino X *[2C]*Eclipse hypo HET Talbino = .

*[1C]*Eclipse snow hypo SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow hypo aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow hypo hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow hypo striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow hypo reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1C]*Eclipse snow hypo patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1C]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
*==========*
*[2C]*Eclipse super snow enigma HET Talbino X *[2C]*Eclipse hypo HET Talbino = .

*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
*[1CH,1CE]*Eclipse snow hypo enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
*[1CH,1CE]*Talbino eclipse snow hypo enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

> *[1C]*Eclipse super snow enigma HET Talbino X *[1C]*Eclipse hypo HET Talbino = .
> 
> Eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Talbino.
> Talbino eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow.
> ...



:bash: information overload


----------

